# Trapping Coyotes!!!!



## ccleroy

Listen here guys I need some good 411 on how to trap these suckers I'm getting tired of them and I believe they are having a impact on the birds on my land as far as nesting and keeping them tight lipped....I have a few big live traps but I have no idea how to or what to use as bait and I know there not dumb so any info would be appreciated......


----------



## ND trapper

Hopefully this "411" will suffice.

http://mdc.mo.gov/landown/wild/nuisance ... /traps.htm


----------



## tfrost808

Where do you live


----------



## dogdexter1

do you mean live cage traps? if so you would be wasting your time with them, get yourself some legholds or snares.


----------



## 14austin14

Legholds would work best. Them jokers are pretty smart.


----------



## JIMINYCHRISTMAS

I have never trapped coyotes. Any chance of catching them in conibears?


----------



## LeviM

JIMINYCHRISTMAS said:


> I have never trapped coyotes. Any chance of catching them in conibears?


no


----------



## ray12

Do not try using conibears or a cage teap buy your self a good foothold trap and make some dirthole sets.

foothold traps cost less than a cage trap and you have more of a chance


----------



## aurox

i am looking at snaring coyotes as it is legal in wisconsin, which are cable restraints now, i mainly will be in natinal forest and wilderness without fences and such,

the best i am coming up with is putting out a carcass in an area with limited access points and setting snares to it, sets on regular used trails seem to be too unreliable but i am unsure about that though,

the scent issue i am intimidated by,

so i am looking for help with scent reduction and placement location

and if anyone knows of helpful books or pamphlets i'd like to hear

thanx all, tim


----------



## archery24-7

The best i have for catchin em is setting snares out on trails that they use find some mud along the trail to see if there paw prints r in there so you know there useing the trail after that it's all chance i used a ten inch loop and hung em bout ten high also seemed to work alright for me good luck


----------



## rangeman

Can anyone give me some tips on diggers. I caught two fox, three cats, and a grinner off this nine set line last year in two days.......I have had six traps disturbed (dirt and pan cover brushed off the trap leaving it exposed). Same techniques as last year. I use mainly baited dirt holes. Traps have been dyed and waxed, Dirt has been stored in covered 5 gal. buckets (peat moss mixed with rabbit droppings). I use different sets of gloves for setting and baiting. I use a tarp on the ground when I make the sets. I keep my rubber boots in a bucket in the back of the truck until I get ready to set. I am as meticulous about scent control as humanly possible. I think I've got some old dogs that are wise to my dirt holes. I read some of the threads about burying the trap 4" deep, and the one about setting more traps away from the original trap bed. I am wondering if I could just cover the outer traps with just leaves or pine straw without clogging the traps. I use MB-650's and #4 Bridgers. They will probably have to be on drags. I use cable anchors which have been in the ground a couple of years. I have not tried anything yet....... I am still scratching my head, wondering if should just move on........


----------



## xdeano

what are you using for pan covers? switch it up there is something with scent. I've had this same thing happen with ***** on my coyote lines. Either set a trap further back, switch the traps and covers, and use more natural dirt. Pocket gopher mounds, badger mounds etc. Natural dirt with no droppings, screened before you put it into the bucket makes it easier later on. There's always something, keep thinking outside the box.

as far as pan covers, I use plastic sandwich bags, the ones you have to fold over and tuck in. They come scent free and they're easy to tuck under the jaws of a 650. Either that or window screen cut to the right size. maybe try a bit more soil over the trap, I wouldn't say 4" but a good 3/8" or so. Another thing you could try is an underall, they make so, but they're expensive, just get some insulation, the stuff that comes in a 4" wide strip, stick it under the pan, not to much, but enough to keep the debris out.

xdeano


----------



## rangeman

Now that is some good advice.......Thanks! I got a juve grey fox this morning on a re-bait  The pan covers were some old wire ones that had been in the fur shed until about a week ago. I let them air out but I am going to change it up next set. I used window screen last year. The soils here are claylike rocky crap. I am trapping National Forest land. Lots of leaves and pine needles. I had an old timer tell me to use the inside debris from a hollow log, it is light weight and dries out quicker. Do think I could use a gang set, like four traps? I have some cables made up already, I could run them off the ground anchor that is already there but would have to bury them a little. I think it would be to hard to diguise a bunch of drags. How far back would you set them?


----------



## xdeano

another thing that could be the problem is that you're not bedding the trap in hard enough and when they start working your hole they can feel the edge of the trap move, which will move their attention towards the ground in front of them to see why the soil moved.

I wouldn't gang set to many traps in an area. If I have one trap that is giving me fits, i'll put another trap about 8 inches back from the original trap kind of like seeing the original trap as the dirthole, it knows it's there so it'll go back to the same spot to mess with the trap and get caught in the first.

I would how ever gang set the area, with a couple different locations with single traps. That way if one gets caught the other will become curious and get caught also. I tend to stay within about 10yds. Coyotes tend to circle the area of a catch first just to see what's the caught animal is doing.

I'd also run separate anchors, they're cheap anyhow. Traps aren't.

xdeano


----------



## headshot

> Coyotes tend to circle the area of a catch first just to see what's the caught animal is doing.


I have noticed this as well. I like to drape deer skin and bait over a log, then I will put like 8-10 legholds all around the log on 10-12 ft cables anchored to the bait log. I have caught 4 yotes in 1 day like this. Sometimes you get one with traps all over him. I cover my traps with papertowel so it will blend in to the snow.


----------

